# Compactflash Geekbox uPNP media player.



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I've recently set up a CarPC using this mobo, http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-M789CGN , a PS1 LCD screen, and booting off compactflash to run a POS system.

I went way over-cost setting it up approx $350 (should'ave just got a laptop), but it works as intended.

Now, with that project done, I've turned my attention to building a small wireless, noiseless, media player for use around the house, or to take on trips with a USB hard drive.

Geexbox can run on a low-end system (down to 400mhz), and can be loaded in 6.5mb of space which makes it ideal for a compactflash installation. I figure I can use Nero's Mediahome uPNP server to transcode media on the fly and stream via 802.11g to the box in mpeg1/2, taking the main strain off the low-end cpu on the board.
On trips, I can simply take a extra hard-drive with USB adaptor, and just plug it in.

My parts so far:

1. 64x140x82mm 230w power supply $16 http://www.acortech.com/.sc/ms/dd/P...MD XP POEWR SUPPLY 230WATT - For Book PC Size

2. Spare 64mb compactflash card

3. compactflash ide adaptor

4. 256mb DDR2100

5. hinged pine wooden box with leather handles found at garage sale 230mm x 123mm x 370mm (contained art supplies, but bought to use as a decorative case), any extra space can be used to carry extra media, hard drives.

I still will need to buy the mobo, but I'm going to try it on a 2500+ Nforce2 board at the house (being made into a mythTV box for a friend, I haven't started installing mythtv because I was waiting on a ordered heatsink that would fix the micro-case), to see if the idea is feasible, before plunking down cash.

I'll post pictures when and if I can and feel up to it.

I'm going to trace my build in this thread, please post any help anyone can give.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What did you use for a power supply for your carPC? Did you use a DC-DC converter?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I bought a morex 80W DC-DC car kit off ebay for $40. This one: http://www.logicsupply.com/product_info.php/cPath/40_63/products_id/228

The lighter adaptor was missing, but we hard-wired it in.

The $16 230w mATX power supply is left over from when I was installing the system in the truckPC. I was just going to use a 110 invertor that I had, but when I got the deal on the Morex car kit, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Any synch problems with the PSOne LCD screen? I have been thinking about using one for an in-dash carMP3 unit, but if the screen is crappy as far as viewing angle I may just buy a 7" TFT.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I had to play with powerstip a bit to keep the picture from rolling. 

I used the vga mod guide on bit-tech, along with the sync generator circuit from mp3car.com. I originally used a 240 ohm resistor between the green and the csync, it worked but threw off the color.

I also tried a separate Matrox Mystique vid card, but it was too much of a pain getting the mobo to output video to the correct card. With the cync circuit, it works fine with the onboard video.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Back to the Geekbox. I have a old Morgon core Duron 1200 that should work (especially with some underclocking), and would provide more cpu power, but all I have is one full sized atx motherboard that's spare. Anyone got a micro-atx socket-A board laying around for cheap. The online stores all want around $50 for a board. For that kinda money I might as well spend $50 more and get that 3100+ mobile cpu/mobo PcChips combo from newegg.


----------

